# My custom label idea



## MoneyGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

My name is Wayne. I thought I'd make labels on the computer that say Wines by Wayne. 

I could make a smaller label and put it below the one from the wine kit. I could also put both the wine's name and my personal label on the same label, but I don't want to be scanning the label that comes with the kit or anything. 

Anyone have ideas or maybe a label they can post here? Maybe the way to go is to make small labels for my name and position them right below the label from my kits.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 26, 2010)

Wayne, sroll to the bottom of this post and you'll see other posts about first labels etc.

Every type of wine I do has a completely different label for it and each year it has evolved into the new seasons batch. Be creative.

Maybe just do a few labels and see if you like them. Some of mine I use a small label with just the name of the wine on it. Those are usually for us. We don't need a big fancy label for what we drink.

Others get all gussied up with front and rear labels and I'll even foil wrap the top. These are the one's I give away to friends and clients.

Just like making your wine, be patient and take your time.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 26, 2010)

Yup, like DJ said, labels are a personal thing. Some just write a number or other differention on the cork and others make elaborate labels.

Personally, I write numbers on the corks so I remember what's in the bottle and then make elaborate labels. 

Do what feels right for your wine.

That said....what are you making? What do you have in the bottle? What's UPPPP?


----------



## rawlus (Mar 26, 2010)

i had a few labels printed up with my winery name and some original artwork on them, but left off wine details... i use these as stock bottle labels on what i am giving away or presenting during dinner or something... in addition to these labels, i use a neck ring label that details the wine, ABV, varietal, a sequence number (date started-datebottled-batch#) and a box for putting in a bottle number 1/30, 2/30, 3/30, etc. bottles #1-5 or so get packed away where i'll forget about them for a few years.. i've saved some wooden wine boxes for this purpose.

so, all bottles get the neck label, and presentation bottles also get the decorative label.
the neck label is just an avery address label.. the decorative ones i bought in lots of 200 pcs from a custom printer, coated labels, matte finish, very nice quality, totally pro labels. which is why i conserve them!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2010)

Check out this link which will take you into Our Albums to my labels page.http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=10
While your there look around as many others have posted there labels there also.


----------



## MoneyGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, how do I make my own labels? I don't have a program for that and don't know what to use. GM, it's a Sommelier Petit Verdot (Australian).


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2010)

MoneyGuy said:


> Okay, how do I make my own labels? I don't have a program for that and don't know what to use. GM, it's a Sommelier Petit Verdot (Australian).



Do you have Micrsoft Word? You can create labels in that


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 26, 2010)

ive got a free program called inkscape (just google) and its very sim to photoshop.....but it saves files in .svg format.....how do i convert to .jpg btw??


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2010)

There are many free programs out thyere that arent hard to use. Many here use Avery http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/avery-label-maker.html


----------

